# I Wish New People Who Register Would Post Something in Their Profiles About Themselves



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

I often look at the profiles of brand new members under the *About* section and nothing appears too often.  It would be nice to know just a little something about them.  Can anything be done to suggest to them to say something about themselves when they register?  It would be nice to know just a little...    ✌


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to know if they are male or female.  (Or whatever gender these days.)  It's easier to frame a conversation if you have a few clues.


----------



## asp3 (May 6, 2020)

Done


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

I can understand folks being guarded about posting ways that might specifically identify who they are on the internet.

I go back & forth on it myself.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'd like to know if they are male or female.  (Or whatever gender these days.)  It's easier to frame a conversation if you have a few clues.


Nice post, Sir.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'd like to know if they are male or female.  (Or whatever gender these days.)  It's easier to frame a conversation if you have a few clues.


I agree.  It's kind of weird when I don't know if they are male or female, unless it's obvious.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I can understand folks being guarded about posting ways that might specifically identify who they are on the internet.
> 
> I go back & forth on it myself.


Well there's no need to post your street address and social security number.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Nice post, Sir.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)

People can put anything they want in their profile. No need to be specific.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I can understand folks being guarded about posting ways that might specifically identify who they are on the internet.
> 
> I go back & forth on it myself.


I've felt that way, too.  I did put some basics, too, though in my profile.  It's up to them what to put.  There are just so many people who put nothing now-a-days and I was trying to encourage to put just a little something.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've felt that way, too.  I did put some basics, too, though in my profile.  It's up to them what to put.  There are just so many people who put nothing now-a-days and I was trying to encourage to put just a little something.


I agree.

I've gone back through some folk's posts to figure out their gender so I could have a context for what they're saying and could respond appropriately.

Honestly, I think there are a ton of people who either don't think about it, who don't know about it, or who lack the skills to find it and remediate it.

I'm on a car owner's forum, and the profile software has a place to put your location and the Year/Model of the vehicle so there's a frame of reference for the requests for help.  Lots of members (mostly young-to-middle aged guys) have no idea there's anything beyond Username/Password.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 6, 2020)

It's good if their name kind of tells whether male or female. No offense to others who's name are a guess for me.
I like to know the State/Province/continent they are from too as it gives me a perspective of the area they live and what it's like there.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Would you rather they put nothing at all or lie? Just a question.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I mean I'm not really from Lurksville but some of you know I'm from Kansas. But I draw the line at telling you where I am in Kansas.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Would you rather they put nothing at all or lie? Just a question.


That's an interesting question, Marci.  OR IS IT _FRANK_???????


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I mean I'm not really from Lurksville but some of you know I'm from Kansas. But I draw the line at telling you where I am in Kansas.


Actually, I put my general location in my profile.  I don't know what harm it will do, and if anyone really cares, they can go through posts and figure it out.  Or they can capture it for each of us as they encounter little clues.

If you told us you were from Lenexa, I'm not certain what anyone could do with that data.

Regarding "facts or fiction," I think I would rather have a lie than no data at all regarding gender.  At least I would not be left guessing.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

At least gender if it's not obvious.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> At least gender if it's not obvious.


Right.

But even "obvious" might be a lie.  Of course, I just described what much of the real world's like these days. 

edit to add: I've seen members talk about things happening near them in the news and have been able to deduce not only the town they live in but what part of that town their homes are.  I wouldn't say so in writing, but the clues are not that hard to decipher if you even care to try.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I have posted actual pics of myself though. I just don't leave them up. Call me paranoid.


----------



## jerry old (May 6, 2020)

us ain't detectives (pause) maybe some of us is
I'm waiting with trepidation the first post from a nursing home.
Keep the old farts  occupied...poor buggers they have nothing left to conceal.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I'll tell ya...I got stalked once online. After that...I've been very weird about too much info online.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'll tell ya...I got stalked once online. After that...I've been very weird about too much info online.


That's horrible.

There are some people who deserve to be treated as inhumanely as they treat others.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

*hehe*


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> That's horrible.
> 
> There are some people who deserve to be treated as inhumanely as they treat others.



Well it happens. Women are not safe anywhere. Of course I suppose that could apply to men as well but, I think it happens more to women.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

The truth shall set me free? LMAO


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Would you rather they put nothing at all or lie? Just a question.


Neither.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Neither.



In a perfect world Ruth...in a perfect world.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> In a perfect world Ruth...in a perfect world.


Whatever...


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Whatever?

Does this mean you're mad now?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well it happens. Women are not safe anywhere. Of course I suppose that could apply to men as well but, I think it happens more to women.


I agree with that, although I believe we are more at risk of false accusations.

People suk.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> People suk.



I agree....


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I agree....


I think we're gonna get along just fine, Frank.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

...or shall I call you Mister Furter?


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

LMAO!! Quit being a wiener.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

That is truly awful LOL


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

It's better than this one:


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne, I am SO sorry for hijacking your thread like this!  I ran amok. I not only hijacked it, I took it to Havana and rolled it off the runway!!!

Back on topic: I tried to get people on another forum to do exactly what you're talking about here.  When they would post their Introduction, I would welcome them and then invite them to tell us a little about themselves in their profile.  That's the best place and time to catch it.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it did not.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

And sometimes you have to accept the fact that some people are very private and will share things in their own time with those they feel comfortable with.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> LMAO!! Quit being a wiener.


Wiener originally meant a native Vienna, or Wien. Strange how it became another word for hot dog.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> Wiener originally meant a native Vienna, or Wien. Strange how it became another word for hot dog.


Because of Vienna Sausages.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)




----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> People can put anything they want in their profile. No need to be specific.



Or honest.


----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'll tell ya...I got stalked once online. After that...I've been very weird about too much info online.



Me too.   Made me much more cautious.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 7, 2020)

I don't remember if I put anything in my profile and have no idea how to find it to add anything.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

I don't much worry at my age about my particulars.  Anyway, Google knows exactly who you are, where you are from and where you go.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I don't remember if I put anything in my profile and have no idea how to find it to add anything.


Here's what you do:

-At the top of the page, in the blue bar, you'll see your Username off to the right.
--Click on it

-An  information box will drop down
--Click on Account Details

That takes you to the page where you can put your birthday, your location, your gender, and a bunch of other data.  This information is public to whoever comes to your account  page, merely by clicking on your avatar (picture) or Username in any of your posts, and then clicking on your Username in the pop-up box.  This goes to your account, where people click on About.  Obviously, you can do this for any member here.  (There are other ways to get to Account pages.)

You've not put anything in your Profile.  If you do, keep in mind that it's available to everyone.

Here is Ruthanne's.  Only the fields she chose to fill in are displayed:



Here is mine:


----------



## EllisT (May 8, 2020)

I will do this but I can't figure out how. I am just a West Texas guy who likes no drama. That's it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

@EllisT 
Do you see the top right hand corner where your name and the E pic are?
Click on your name and it should bring up a box with a drop down menu.
Click where it says account details and just put your info in.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @EllisT
> Do you see the top right hand corner where your name and the E pic are?
> Click on your name and it should bring up a box with a drop down menu.
> Click where it says account details and just put your info in.


And don't forget to click on SAVE when you're done.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

What she said. LOL!

Thanks Marg


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2020)

I also find it very helpful to know male or female and where someone is.  Roughly.  Doesn't have to include state or province, but country and general area are good to know.  Rural Midwest US or Large City in the Midwest would be sufficient to provide context.           

If through various posts it becomes clear that someone is lying or deliberately misleading us about their location or other "About Me" information, my opinion of that person plummets.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2020)

Anything resembling "privacy" in today's electronic world is largely a "myth".  If a person uses a computer or cell phone, etc., much of their lives is available for use by any number of public, government, or corporate entities.  

On a forum, such as this, some basic information....gender, general location, basic interests, etc., can be quite helpful in posting a reply.  Failure to have this kind of information often makes it difficult to make a pertinent reply.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> On a forum, such as this, some basic information....gender, general location, basic interests, etc., can be quite helpful in posting a reply.  Failure to have this kind of information often makes it difficult to make a pertinent reply.


Well said, @Don M.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 8, 2020)

Yes, posting identifying and extremely personal information on a site, where anybody can use or misuse  it, is probably not the best thing to do. But, I think some innocuous info about your pets, sex, etc. is helpful to flesh out the people you are talking to.


----------

